# Really short stories



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Create a story, it doesn't matter if it's just a glance at something, the beginning or the ending of something. Just a small story in 19 words or less. Title is NOT in the word count but may be no longer than 4 words.

The Cage of Mass
"He stared back at his life. It had only been a second, but it seemed an eternity. Unfortunately meaningless."


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

"A woman is sitting alone in a house. She knows she is alone in the whole world; every other living thing is dead.
The doorbell rings."

Thomas Bailey Aldrich, 1870.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

'Pushed two stops'

"_Lit warmly by her eyes, he slept under the dark heaven of her hair, and dreamed. _*alarm clock rings*"


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

"'Baba zooba za? Zoogy woogy wa? Coochicoochicoochi!' The baby let out a mighty blast of urine at the father's face."


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> "'Baba zooba za? Zoogy woogy wa? Coochicoochicoochi!' The baby let out a mighty blast of urine at the father's face."


*polite round of golf applause*


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> "'Baba zooba za? Zoogy woogy wa? Coochicoochicoochi!' The baby let out a mighty blast of urine at the father's face."


You made me drown with the water I was drinking of the laugh!... I was not expecting that resolution!...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Eternal Love

She gazed into his eyes, stroked his hair, nibbled his ears. 'You're awesome,' she crooned. 'Woof,' he replied.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I posted. She answered. I posted. She left. I drank the bourbon hard, vowing never to look back.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Three days with her on the beach, soooo beautiful in her bikini....
"I hate Classical Music!!" 
Just another damn illusion....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He locked eyes with her on a cruise ship near Santorini. More than once. He was shy.... so home alone.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Stream of Consciousness Story, 20 words

Oh there she is! ... why won't she look at me? Fine, I'll ignore her... oh _now _she looks at me!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One cursed phone call. Mom died 1500 miles away. So many loose ends, forever unresolved. One cursed phone call.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The cobble stone path arced steeply over the grassy hill. Bogorius made a resolution to recruit more able bodied men to transport his litter, but for now extra encouragement from the whip would suffice.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

_Lopadotemachoselachogaleokranioleipsanodrimhypotrimmatosilphioparaomelitokatakechymenokichlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptekephalliokigklopeleiolagoiosiraiobaphetraganopterygon: A Prose Poem._

"Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious! Is it pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis or pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism? You are not honorificabilitudinitatibus; contrariwise, you are an antidisestablishmentarian. And _I_ am floccinaucinihilipilificated!"


----------



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

"Nobody knew where this confounded place was. We were lost. Lost in a place called--"

_*Player 1 has died.*_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> The cobble stone path arced steeply over the grassy hill. Bogorius made a resolution to recruit more able bodied men to transport his litter, but for now extra encouragement from the whip would suffice.


Supposed to be limited to 19-20 words which is possibly why Tolstoy has declined posting here.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I said "That's the elephant in the room" and a moment later was proven right as it trampled me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He read some of the short stories with dismay, tossing them into the cyber-sea and resumed his unhappy life.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

The Preacher
"Moving his feet across the damp grass, stretching his arms out and relaxing. He had finally killed everyone else."


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

His eyes were on her's. He moved toward her.
"Hello!" she smiled.
"Hello everyone else!" 
He walked away.
Mortification.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

"The child looked upset. His cat had died by accident and he had no chance to kill it himself."


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

She took out her battered violin and played a couple of scales. The bridge broke. Heifitz smiled from up above.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

First Fritz, then Thelma, now Norman, soon Simon. Where will the alliteration end? Right there.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Blind Girl's Bad Luck

"I cannot accept him as your husband."
"Why not, dad?"
"Because he is black, you see?"


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> "'Baba zooba za? Zoogy woogy wa? Coochicoochicoochi!' The baby let out a mighty blast of urine at the father's face."


Mods, please delete this thread. The above post has been optioned by Happy Madison productions and will be the basis for the inevitable "outrageous comedy hit of the summer!", _Bad Baby_, starring Adam Sandler and Kevin James.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Mesa said:


> Mods, please delete this thread. The above post has been optioned by Happy Madison productions and will be the basis for the inevitable "outrageous comedy hit of the summer!", _Bad Baby_, starring Adam Sandler and Kevin James.


Don't I get Rob Schneider?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Adam Sandler, Rob Schneider and Pauly Shore walk into a bar. They get shot by Bruce Willis. Hallelujah!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Bear Bob

There once were a bear named Bob, bear Bob, two souls, one bear, Bob.

(grammar mistake intended)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> First Fritz, then Thelma, now Norman, soon Simon. Where will the alliteration end? Right there.


Pallid plot.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Coughin'. Coffin.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Veni, vidi, vici.

No, wait... that one is already taken.

Back to the drafting board.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

"He killed his cheating girlfriend and came home to find his wife cheating on him."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

An Eastern Enchantment is what John James so desperately sought. Perhaps his wife Joyce had the answer to such a _bazaar_ request; if not, his sister Araby.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I smiled at my reflection. He didn't smile back.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

A very long psychological thriller:

.....Me.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Tell us a story, please dad!

Heard the one about the kids whose mouths got stapled shut?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Mom, I don't like walking in circles!

Shut up or I'll nail your other foot to the floor too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

Enter the hero. Narrative disjunctions led to an untimely end. The end.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Walked into the house accompanied by my customary theme music, the beginning of Ein Heldenleben.
Saw the wife; music immediately changed to Volga Boatmen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Mom, I don't like walking in circles!
> 
> Shut up or I'll nail your other foot to the floor too!


Sounds like you've met my mom.

Tough love.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Here's a famous one.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

And here's one I just made up.

Sam was at the bank. Then seventy bank robbers came in. But Sam was able to call Chuck Norris.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Married Life for Women:

'Absolutely,' he muttered, his eyes flicking back to his sudoku. She gazed out of the window. It was raining.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Melchior was walking down the street when an orc ambushed him. He demanded his sandwich. Melchior gave the orc the sandwich and the orc skipped happily along the street with him.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Melchior was walking down the street when an orc ambushed him. He demanded his sandwich. Melchior gave the orc the sandwich and the orc skipped happily along the street with him.


NERDDD! :tiphat:

I haven't heard "Melchior" in years. But after all, he was actually the "nameless one" who was never referred to Melchior ever again after he fell...

That's my total deep-cut LOTR geeking out moment for the day.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Once upon a time he was not. Then he was. Then he was not.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

And God said, "Have you tried turning it off and on again?";


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Beethoven's father wanted his son to become the next Mozart. Instead he became the first Beethoven.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven's father slipped outside on some horse manure, and by a strange quirk of fate, Ludwig then went on to become head teller at the First Bonn City Bank where he invented the 'Passionata Passbook' for savings accounts.


Oh yeah! Like it couldn't have happened!!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the martian ambassador to earth desired baptism. unfortunately, he dissolved in the baptistery. thus began the great interplanetary war...


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

The wax melted in her hands. She angrily hit the desk. "Why was I holding wax with my hands?"


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

Saopifhgjaiefg was sleeping underneath a tree when a cat exploded next to him.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

"It is the third time that I say this today! Well, actually the first." the platypus shrieked.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lessons of History:
Vibrato no go. Gave up. Fifteen years later - no go. Gave up. Forty-five years later - oh no, not again!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

She made my life so wonderful in 1965. Last night, there she was again! Thank you God for the dream!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Married Life for Women:
> 
> 'Absolutely,' he muttered, his eyes flicking back to his sudoku. She gazed out of the window. It was raining.


Married Life for Men

Absorbed in Sudoku on rainy afternoon. She talked. He replied: 'Absolutely, Dear!' What more is wanted?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

headphone hermit said:


> married life for men
> 
> absorbed in sudoku on rainy afternoon. She talked. He replied: 'absolutely, dear!' what more is wanted?


three words left!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> three words left!


What he lacks in verbosity is more than offset by his keen sense of pithiness.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Married Life for Men
> 
> Absorbed in Sudoku on rainy afternoon. She talked. He replied: 'Absolutely, Dear!' What more is wanted?


A heck of a lot, actually!


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Soul Music

He picked up his cello to play & his prayer was answered with a Grace note.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> A heck of a lot, actually!


Married life for couples

She wanted more. He was bewildered. Opposites attract?

11 words left!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^You are at your pithiest glory with that post just above mine.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Married life for couples
> 
> She wanted more. He was bewildered. Opposites attract?
> 
> 11 words left!


Skinflint! #############


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Skinflint! #############


Yes, Dear! .......... (back to the sudoku!)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Tell us a story, please dad!
> 
> Heard the one about the kids whose mouths got stapled shut?


Deleted for lack of interest.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chapter One: She picked his wallet from his rear pocket in Positano. 

Chapter Two: She returned it in Sorrento. 

Chapter Three: They slept together in Amalfi.


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Her friend hugged her, conveying her positive energy as in a warm French horn solo.


----------

